# Goodbye Taurus!!!!



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Sold my second G2 today . Got $100 for it toward my new Sig. Boy talk about apples and oranges . Now I can feel confident again in my CC gun. No more Taurus for me . Learned my lesson. Will leave Taurus to the newbies and cost conscious people.


----------



## Recoil1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Sold my PT111 G2 a few weeks ago, same reason, lost confidence in it. One extended vacation for repairs to Florida was enough. Didn't take as big a hit as you but I understand your need to move on. Got a S&W Shield 9 last week and really like it. Lesson learned for me also.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I guess one can only handle so much bull......

Still my little Rossi is doing fine. 

I guess if you make enough a few are bound to be alright.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

CW said:


> I guess one can only handle so much bull......
> 
> Still my little Rossi is doing fine.
> 
> I guess if you make enough a few are bound to be alright.


With Taurus now a day's it is quantity over quality.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Good for you Living trying to do the same but not to many places even want the Taurus, they'll sell you one in a heartbeat but don't want anything to do with them after they leave. I'm looking at a Shield now hope to make some kind of deal. Well good luck with your sig, I have a P238 and love it never a problem and fun to shoot.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I think for you this was best for you. Some people just have bad luck, maybe your new gun will change things.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Best move I have ever made concerning handguns. My new sig320 9mm subcomp is hands down so much better that the G2 it is ridicules. Only have had bad luck with Taurus. First the recall than the broken trigger safety then problem with recoil spring .I guess I got a bad one right? Now some are complaining that their G2's are shooting way off. Can not even hit paper at 7 yards they are sending them back to Taurus. A piece of junk. My experience , My opinion.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Well there's no doubt you've had nothing but bad luck!! Accuracy with any pistol is usually dependent on the shooters ability.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I'll agree there Living, as far accuracy I do believe the gun makes a big difference not just the shooter, some guns you just can't shoot for some reason and others your great with, and some you just don't want to waiste the time to get good with it. Just my opinion.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

joepolo said:


> I'll agree there Living, as far accuracy I do believe the gun makes a big difference not just the shooter, some guns you just can't shoot for some reason and others your great with, and some you just don't want to waiste the time to get good with it. Just my opinion.


Never had an issue with accuracy with any of my semi's or revolvers except for the Taurus G2. When I first got my replacement G2 was putting all my rounds way left about 6 inches left of point of aim. All rounds were hitting same spot about 2 inch diameter hole I was getting pretty frustrated . While examining the slide to frame fit noticed there was a lot of play side to side and front of the frame seemed to be a little thinner on one side versus the other causing the slide to slant to the left causing the gun to shoot left. I believe the frame was not molded properly. That's called poor quality control. I guess it depends on who was working on frams that day whether you get a strait shooter or not. FYI. Most complaint
about the G2 is that it shoots low left , High or does not even hit paper. I guess a large number of G2 owners are horrible shots.
Ps. My new sig shoots point of aim every time. 3 inch groups dead center at 10 yards.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Well you know what they say, depends on the day. Mondays no good cause your hung over, Wednesdays humpday just waiting til Friday, and Friday your just tring to get out for the weekend. That leaves only two good days so the odds are against you from the start.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Not trying to anger anyone but it's not hard to shoot a handgun, but it isn't easy to shoot a handgun well and consistently. Low & left is by far the most common complaint when shooting a handgun, you need to practice. Here's a chart maybe you've seen it maybe not but it has helped many shooters.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey Livingthedream maybe you should move your target to the left 6in. Remember it is a Taurus all about target placement.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I realize you are trying to be helpful but you must understand I am not new to firearms .I have been shooting handguns since I was 9 years old. First handgun Ruger 22. 10's of thousands of round fired also do a little smithing on the side.I have had the pleasure of owning and shooting many types and calibers of handguns . I am well aware when it is me or the gun. I have never had that problem with any of my handguns. From what I have read most of the low and left complaints come from Taurus owners. Now why would that be? I guess every one with the low and left has bad technique. I do not think that is the case. Why does my new sig p 320 subcompact shoot point of aim every time as well as the rest of my handguns.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I think its because your used to using a single action trigger, the G2 has a long double action style trigger pull... I think this may be why both you and joepolo were never able to realize the accuracy of this pistol.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

:anim_lol:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree that low-left is the most common shooter induced error, for right-handed people. But I also agree that a good shooter may not be able to easily overcome that error, with certain guns. I have seen good shooters adjust to bad triggers and shoot them well, but not in every case. In my own particular case, a long hand and fingers prevent me from getting enough leverage to make a smooth trigger pull on guns that have not only hard triggers, but short distances between trigger and grip. It took me a long time to figure out what the problem was, the first time I encountered it. I knew the trigger was affecting my accuracy, but was able to overcome it with full-sized handguns, whereas the combination of the two trigger issues and the short sighting radius made it much less likely that I would overcome it, with certain subcompacts.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Stick a knife in it folks, this ones done.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------

